# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ligji i ashpër: S'ka më azilantë shqiptarë në Britaninë e Madhe

## Shpirt Njeriu

Lamtumirë emigracionit ilegal shqiptar në Angli. Një ligj i sapomiratuar nga qeveria e këtij vendi ndalon kategorikisht hyrjen pa dokumenta në këtë vend, duke mos njohur asnjë lloj argumenti të azilkërkuesit.
Ligji i ri për emigracionin në Britaninë e Madhe i cilëson Shqipërinë, Bullgarinë, Maqedoninë, Moldavinë, Rumaninë, Serbinë dhe Malin e Zi si shtete të sigurta, dhe, si pasojë, qytetarëve të këtyre shteteve, të cilët do të mbërrijnë në Britani për të kërkuar azil politik, do tu refuzohet një gjë e tillë automatikisht dhe do të deportohen menjëherë.
Prime Minister Toni Bler njofton qe arritja e fundit te zhdukjes se 50% e emigraneve ne vendet e tyre eshte deri ne fund te shtatorit  te 2003.
David Blunket njofton se arritja emigracionit nuk eshte vetem nga lindja apo perendimi europes por edhe nga Sommalia/afganistani/e shume vende te tjera por masat e shumta jane more per keqtrajtimn e policise angleze ne te cilen ndodhi ne xhamine e Finsbury park edhe ne hotel ne Wood green ne te cilen jane gjetur edhe shume lidhje me shqiptare nga anet e tjera.
Good^Luck te gjitheve 
Me respekt Djal{serioz} 
Bye

----------


## apollonia1982

Ky eshte me te vertete shtet i cuditshem ku bejne ligjin arrixhinjte, mban kta islamiket terroriste qe me mundesine e pare duan t'u bejne te zezen te gjithe europianeve dhe dergon mbrapa shqiptaret dhe ballkanasit e tjere europian qe kane mundesi t'i kontribojne shume ketij vendi. E pranoj qe ka nje mase te madhe kriminaliteti qe vjen nga keto vende perfshire Shqiperine tone, por nga zgjuarsia dhe dashuria per arsimin nuk na i merr njeri dhe ne nuk i rrisim femijet tane me frymen e urrejtjes per vendin qe na ka dhene tere keto oportunitete, nje gje qe e kam vene re gjeresisht ne brezin e ri te minoriteteve islamike ne Britani.
Qofsh me shendet

----------


## alvi

Azil per cfare?
Kush qenka i persekutuar politikisht ne Shqiperi?
Apo per arsye feje?
Apo per arsye seksi ose orientimi seksual?
Pse azil?
Me cfare bazash?
Nga kush po ikni?
Kujt po i trembni?
Cilit persekutim?

----------


## gresi31

Shume po kerkojne azil sepse SHTETI SHQIPTAR nuk i mbron dot. Nuk eshte ne gjendje tu SIGUROJE JETEN QYTETAREVE te tij . Prandaj ka akoma SHQIPTARE NGA SHQIPERIA qe kerkojne AZIL.
Nuk e di cmoshe je zotrote edhe si ke perfunduar aty ku je, por IRONIA mbi FATIN e shume shume njerzve nuk eshte e drejte.
DJAL{Serioz}- Nuk eshte teresisht ashtu si thoni ju. 
Ligji thote shprehimisht : Qe do te DEPORTOHEN(Kthehen mbrpasht) te tere qe kerkojne AZIL nga disa shtete ku nder to eshte edhe SHQIPERIA , por ato kane te drejte te aplikojne nga vendi i tyre( ky eshte ligj anglez qe per shqiptaret duket si tallje B_the).

----------


## Enkela B.

un jam krejtesisht me gresin.
djal serioz ku e more ate infermate. a paskan permend edhe shqiptaret e shqiperise?

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Enkela_B
Ne radhe te pare flm per pergjigjen tende por une kete mesazh qe kam shkruar ketu e kam more nga gazeta angleze ne te cilen kishte dy faqe qe po shkruante per azilantet ne te cilen perfshihej edhe shteti jone.
E.Standart besoi se e kupton per ke e kam fjalen perderisa je ne london.
Gresi31 flm lal per komplimentet e kesaj teme por une mendoi se i ka ikur koha atyre fjaleve qe mendon ti se tani ka shume shqiptare qe vijne ne london apo vende te tjera vetem per te bere budalliqe si vjedhje/vrasje etc i keni degjuar fare mire ne te cilen kjo gje nuk eshte e arsyshme as ne vendin tend e je ne vendet e huaja.
Me respekt Djal{serioz}
Bye

----------


## alvi

> _Postuar më parë nga gresi31_ 
> 
> 
> Shume po kerkojne azil sepse SHTETI SHQIPTAR nuk i mbron dot. Nuk eshte ne gjendje tu SIGUROJE JETEN QYTETAREVE te tij . Prandaj ka akoma SHQIPTARE NGA SHQIPERIA qe kerkojne AZIL.
> Nuk e di cmoshe je zotrote edhe si ke perfunduar aty ku je, por IRONIA mbi FATIN e shume shume njerzve nuk eshte e drejte.
> DJAL{Serioz}- Nuk eshte teresisht ashtu si thoni ju. 
> Ligji thote shprehimisht : Qe do te DEPORTOHEN(Kthehen mbrpasht) te tere qe kerkojne AZIL nga disa shtete ku nder to eshte edhe SHQIPERIA , por ato kane te drejte te aplikojne nga vendi i tyre( ky eshte ligj anglez qe per shqiptaret duket si tallje B_the). [/B]


Gresi!
Si fillim, po perpiqem fort ta permbaj veten dhe te mos te eprgjigjem me te njejtin fjalor.
Time me dhe tim ate, here tjeter kur ti permendesh, me me kujdes, se nuk ka Anglez e bir anglezi qe te shpeton po fole pa kujdes.
Tashi, Shqiperia eshte vend demokratik, nuk eshte me diktature, ka nje qeveri te zgjedhur me vota te lira, pra demokraci e shumices, ndonese dikujt kjo mund mos ti vije per shtat.
Nuk ka asnje arsye per Shqiptaret te kerkojne azil.
Ik e shih perkufizimin e azilit, dhe do shohesh se Shqiperia nuk i ploteson asnje nga ato kushte, pasi me ligj nuk je i perndjekur, madje po flitet dhe per antaresim ne BE per ate vend.
Ti thua, se nje Gjerman, te cilin e paska kercenuar mafia apo ku e di une se c'pjelle e imagjinates, mund te shkoje ne Angli dhe te kerkoje azil.
Nuk e di se si llogjikon.
Me vjen keq per te gjithe ata qe nuk do e marrin dot, por e verteta eshte kokeforte dhe e verteta eshte qe nuk eshte azil per qellime politike, por te gjithe jane te shtyre nga ana ekonomike, dhe per kete ka ligje te tjera.
Nuk ju persekuton njeri, eshte e vertete dhe e sanksionuar me ligj, madje dhe RFGJ me sa kam degjuar po ben te njejten gje, akt qe duhet lavderuar sepse tregon njohjen nga bota te perparimit ne drejtim te demokracise.
Arsye per azil nuk ka!
Emigracion, po, azil JO!
Dhe nje here si njeri te lutem mos u merr me ofendime se nuk te ka as hije.  
Mua nuk me prishet gjiza ne merr ti azil apo jo, po meqe po diskutojme te themi te verteten ashtu sic eshte jo sic e duan disa.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

E vertet eshte

----------


## ALBA

Per arsye qe tema mos te kthehet ne nje teme ofendimesh ,ndryshova disa gjera,ne qofte se keni ndonje problem me komunikoni me MP.Me respekt AlbaMausi

----------


## sn0m

O cuna fakeni azilin se ai i terbovi shqiptaret tui majt pa pagu qeran e tu i dhene lek.
Anyway, boni ca pune e boni nai lek se ky vend se ka lene ne balte ate qe eshte njeri persmbari, e ka lene me bo dhe ca leke.
Pranej harrojeni azilin, kapni nai dokument me ece poshte e larte se do vij dhe ktu dita qe anglezi do e kuptoje se sjane shqiptaret ata qe rrezikojne shoqerine angleze po ato minoritetet qe ja ka dhene dokumentin e prape thone qe me zorr po presim sa ti veme bomben. Ok
Sa per ate qe thote se shqipot merren vec me krime, nga 50 000 shqiptare qe jane ne angli, me statistika vec 2 dozens jane ata qe lujn miellin e sex tradin, te tjeret u del ***** ne pune pranej mos bini dhe ju pre e propagandes nga amerika a ku jeni.
|OK
Mos cani koken shqipo po oburra boni lek dhe qef
Me respekt 
SN

----------


## alvi

O Snomo, jam shume dakort me ty, vetem dicka, propaganda pre e te ciles biem ne, jane gazetat shqiptare e jo Amerika lale.
Shnet e gjith te mirat.

----------


## nimf

atehere ti alvi, si ka mundesi qe une njof shume familje qe i kane qene ekonomikisht shume mire ne shqiperi, dhe vetem per te sigururar koken levizin ne vende te tjera te europes me te cilat nuk i lidh asgje, edhe ku ekonomikisht varen nga nje ndihme mujore qe mezi u del per tu ushqyer.  
bile njof edhe te tille qe institucione shteterore u kane siguruar vize per tu larguar nga shqiperia edhe kerkuar strehim diku tjeter, pasi institucione te tjera ishin te pafte per ti siguruar (kjo per shkak te imponimeve te te tjerave segmente per te cilat politika edhe pushteti eshte me e rendesishme se siguria e disa personave.)   sanksionim ligji?  aty se merr vesh i pari te dytin.  me ligj s'te persekuton njeri?  ka ligj, po ka edhe maliq.  

nuk pretendoj qe ti kuptosh te gjitha implikimet qe dua te bej, megjithate kjo ishte sa per te thene qe s'futen te gjithe ne nje thes.

----------


## alvi

Azil nimf kerkohedhe jepet per arsye persekutimi, nga qeveria.
Ne se ti ke probleme private me persona private ose dhe organizata, joshteterore, nuk kerkon dot azil.
Ne keto raste privatisht mund te largohesh nga vendi yt, por shteti prites nuk ka asnje pergjegjesi per ty.
Mos i ngatrro gjerat, ne se shteti te persekuton per cfaredolloj arsyeje, fetare, politike, seksuale a ku e di une, atehere po, po jo nese shteti yt nuk te mbron dot nga persona private, atehre, e paska Anglia per detyrim te te ushqeje ty?
Asgje personale, thjesht me llogjike nuk ka kerkesa per azil kembe per te ndenjur.

----------


## alvi

Wednesday January 8, 2003 

What asylum rules come into force today?

The legislation is part of the Nationality, Immigration and Asylum Act which gained royal assent on November 8 and forms part of the government's plan to crack down on illegal immigration. 

There are a number of planks to this, but the most controversial proposal would deny benefits to asylum seekers who fail to make a formal asylum claim immediately on arrival at a British port. 

The government has made exceptions for families with children, those with special needs, and those who claim asylum after a significant change of circumstances in their home country. Also, *those who can show they would be subjected to torture or to inhuman or degrading treatment can still receive benefits.*

How long do people have before making a claim under the new law?


There's no specific time limit, but anyone who fails to claim asylum at their port of entry would have to convince the immigration authorities "in country" that they had a valid reason for waiting. 

What legitimate reasons might a refugee have for failing to claim asylum on arrival?


About 65% of asylum seekers did not claim asylum at a port of entry in 2001. The Liberal Democrat's home affairs spokesman, Simon Hughes, cites fear, ignorance and bad advice as reasons people may wait before lodging a claim. 

For example, some people who arrive in the UK via people smugglers could be forced to work to pay off their debt, and asylum seekers are prohibited from working. Also, gangs could intimidate refugees into keeping quiet at border crossings, so as not to draw attention to their operation. 

The home office says *the rule will crack down on those who work illegally in the UK, are caught by immigration officials, and then claim asylum as a way to avoid deportation.* 

Who else could lose support payments?


Anyone who gives "incomplete or inaccurate information" on their application form or who does not cooperate with inquiries about their application.

What support do asylum seekers receive now?


A single adult receives £37.77 a week from the national asylum support service. A couple receives £59.26. In addition, accommodation may be provided. 

What other changes come into effect today?


The home office published a list of ten "safe" countries, meaning immigration officials will assume any claim of asylum is unfounded. The home office can deport the claimant if the application is turned down, leaving the claimant to launch an appeal from their home country. 

*The ten safe countries are Cyprus, Czech Republic, Estonia, Hungary, Latvia, Lithuania, Malta, Poland, Slovakia and Slovenia. 

In addition, those who pass through a safe country en route to the UK and have their claim here denied would be returned to that first safe country. An appeal could be lodged from there.* 

Ku qendron problemi?

----------


## nimf

dakort mo alvi.  po kur ata personat private jane shkopinj potikanesh?  po kur keta shkopinj i shpetojne ligjit sa e sa here vetem nga lidhjet politike.  vertetoje do thuash ti.  vertetoje thote edhe ai keshilli i shtetit te huaj qe te merr ne intervista.    ti flet gjakftohtesisht, edhe flet pa te keq.  edhe une te kuptoj shume mire.  
vec i kuptoj edhe ata qe rrine me vite ne pritje te nje pergjigje pozitive, te lodhur nga vertetimet e definicionet e fjales azil.

----------


## alvi

Po s'ke ci bo o nimfe, me beso une e di shume mire se e kam kaluar ate proces, por perderisa po perpiqemi te ngreme nje shtet ligjor, te gjitha jane hamndje nese nuk vertetohen ne gjyq me proces te rregullt.
I mean, duhet ti kuptosh dhe autoritetet Angleze, ti vvjen e thua, ata qe donin te me vritnin jane shkopinj te politikaneve shqiptare, po te njejtat fjale them dhe une qe nuk kam asnje lloj problemi, thjesht erdha ne Angli se nuk me dilte llogaria ne Shqiperi.
Ketu ta kam fjalen, toni qe zakonisht perdoret nga azilkerkuesit, te len te besosh qe bota na e ka per borxh, ne vend qe tua dime per nder, dhe te mundohemi te kuptojme dhe kendveshtrimin e tyre, se ajo eshte rruge me dy kalime, neser atyre ju teket te mos marrin asnje azilant, dac nga Shqipria, dac nga Afrika etj etj.
Me kupton ku ta kam fjalen?
A e mban mend se si revoltoheshin njerezit ne Tirane se u mbush Tirana me Kurde, Kineze, ata te Bathores etj?
Pse te mendojme se Anglezet jane me te ndryshem?
Te them te drejten atyre bravo u qofte, se kane bere per gjithe boten, per rrefugjatet nga e gjithe bota, sa ne nuk do e kishim bere kurre, dhe sikur te kishim mundesite financiare, dhe kjo eshte e verteta dhe realiteti, pa injektuar as idealizem e as shtremberime.
Me ligj, ne boten ligjore ku duam te shkojme, nuk ka asnje arsye te vlefshme per shtetas shqiptare te kerkojne azil.
A ka raste te vecanta?
Ndoshta!
A ia vlen Britanise te hape porten e diges, per dy litra uje?
Jo!
I njomi digjet here pas here me te thatin, dhe ky eshte realiteti.

P.S. Me vjen mire qe nuk me keqkuptuar, se une kam talent ne ate drejtim(lol)

----------


## ornament

nimf-e, Alvi flet ne pergjithesi per shumicen e popullit, kuptohet qe persona te veçante "te rezikuar" do te kete ne çdo kohe.
Dhe ketu s'behet fjale vetem per Shqiperine, por te gjitha vendet e botes. Para 7 vjetesh nje zviceran (çifut) qe punonte ne nje Banke, zbuloi dokumenta kompromentuese qe deshmonin pasurimin e bankave zvicerane pergjate luftes dyte boterore, nga ari e stolite vjedhur nga nazite çifuteve e te depozituara atje.
Ky robi shkoi e kerkoi azil ne SHBA. Do thush ti pse? Sepse i rrezikohej jeta, megjithese jo nga politika. Nje amerikan ka kerku azil ne France gjithashtu. Kur nganjehere hap nje dere qe s'duhet hapur, jeta jote mund te rrezikohet seriozisht. Per njerez te tille gjithmone do te kete "vende mikpritese", besoj ne Angli e kudo.

Per sa i perket ligjeve te tilla si ky i Anglise, une mendoj se ato e ndihmojne çeshtjen shqiptare, megjithese jo direkt si dhe efekti do te duket vetem mbas disa vitesh. E para psikollogjikisht do te jemi me te qete, deshira per emigracion me çdo kusht do te bjere, populli do ti perkushtohet me shume vendit te tij, do te vazhdojne te dalin vetem njerezit qe megjithmend duan te bejne diçka, pra kane projekte dhe ide me te medhaja se mundesite qe u ofron shqiperia.
Nami keq do te filloje te zbehet, vizat per jashte do te hiqen, etj, etj.
Menjfjale do te bejme ate qe sot bejne shume vende te lindjes, Poloni, Slloveni, Çeki, Rusi, Vendet Baltike, etj, etj.

----------


## nimf

alvi, ornament, gezuar festen e shen valentinit!

----------


## kundraRRYMES

E vertete te tere qe flisni jeni EMIGRANTE kush EKONOMIK e kush POLITIK , por te tere emigrante. Njehere e nje kohe dikush ne USA thonte: Ore vella ketu gjeja me e embel eshte krevati , po mos hajdeni qendroni atje ku jeni edhe boni qejf ... Edhe tjetri nga shqiperia ja kthente: Po ore po ketu gjeja me e embel eshte kur te vijne DRITAT ne shtepi. 
Po flasim per shqiperine 
o ALVI- po o burazer , me njerez ne krye si Fatos ENVER Hoxha NANO( pasi e ka thene vete ne viziten ne zvicer qe SECILI E KA NJE BABE) qe shko e ble vila ne DARDHE , do te kete perhere azilante qe do te dalin nga shqiperia.
ORNAMET- ja te iku deshira per te emigruar ( gje qe ska mundesi) pasi nje puntor llaci ketu ne angli merr afersisht tek £2000 ne muaj qe do te thote qe jane nja 3000 euro , edhe ne shqiperi i merr a si merr nja 300 euro ne muaj , ai do te ike qofte duke genjyer si AZILANT POLITIK qofte si EKONOMIK. Deshira per te emigruar i KA IKUR FATOS ENVER HOXHA NANOS edhe EDVIN GOZHDES(RAMEs) qe kane zbuluar ameriken ne shqiperi, edhe jo popullit te thjeshte. Tani ju do te thoni edhe ne ne EUROPE do te shkojme. Mos harroni qe edhe PORTUGALIA ne Europe eshte , por ama ua zune tere vendet e punes shqiptarve ne angli. Do me thene zvarritu e zvarritu prit se po cohen ne kembe me duket se po perfundojme si RRACA e DINOSAURVE qe u zhduken pa lene gjurme. 

Sa per Ligjin qe dikush ka permendur ketu me lart ;
SHQIPERIA nuk perfshihet ne ate LIGJ , Thuhet qe gjendja ne SHQIPERI eshte e MIRE por SHQIPERIA nuk perfshihet ne ligj. 
ALVI- MOMEs ,- lexoke faqen e Home _ office , per qeshtjen e azil kerkuesve po pse nuk lexon ADVICE per ANGLEZET qe udhetojne ne SHQIPERI ? 
Ja kalofshi sa me mire-Mjere SHQIPERIA qe ka EMIGRANTET JASHTE KUFIJVE ska per te ECUR me kembet e VETA KURRE, por do te zvarritet tere kohes me PARATE E RREFUGJATEVE.

----------


## ornament

Kundra rrumes, shqiptari nuk puno ne llaç (gollot po) jo 3000 po 30000 ti japesh. Shqiptari  iken sepse rron me asistence (shumica), nje lloj minimumi sa me e shty rrehat fare prane sobes. Prandaj po e braktisin Greqine e Italine per vende te tjera, ngaqe ju ra bretku tu punu ne llaç. 
Po te ishte se kishim namin per punetore llaçi, do te vinin te na merrnin te dera shpise. Po ra azili politik, e vetmja mundesi sot per te pasur strehim e buke pa u lodh ne llaç, shqiptaret nuk do te ikin me si sot.
A di kush i ben te punojne ne llaç (per gje tjeter u mungon shkolla); LETRAT, kur i kane ato, asnjeri s'punon me.

----------

